# [SOLVED] Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)



## xdflames

Today I got a new modem brought from Insight my ISP.

Modem: Arris TG862
Router: Cisco Linksys E1200


What happened is I connected to the modem's configuration page and turned off dhcp for all of the options because I wanted my router to do this, but after doing this and saving my settings, I can no longer connect to the internet or the modem no matter what I try. Can anyone help me in my huge screw up? I really don't want to call insight when they just brought the modem.


----------



## etaf

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

the modem is also a router http://www.arrisi.com/support/documentation/user_guides/_docs/TG862G-NA_User_Guide_Standard1-2.pdf

so you could set to bridge mode - to use as a modem OR you could use as a router and connect the 2nd router as follows

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together

* Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together *
From a John Will Post 

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together - TSG Library of Knowledge

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## xdflames

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

Thank yyou for that but I am not sure how to go about it. I only want to use my Linksys as a router and keep my modem as a modem, as I have a router and don't need it. I have changed the router so that it goes from 192.168.1.2 to 192.168.1.52, with it having an ip address of 192.168.1.1. However I cannot get into the modem's configuration page at aall anand I am not sure how to do this.

Edit: How would I set it up for bridge mode?


----------



## etaf

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

what did you set the modem to use as a default gateway 

if you connect a PC directly to the modem and post an ipconfig /all
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

This should also work for windows 8
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## xdflames

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

After reading up on bridge mode, it seems like I don't need it, but the first ststep is getting the internet working again. Reasoning is I had my router plugged into the modem, then my desktop into the router. Have been uusing my phone so thank God for anandroid being able to connect to the PC.
*
EDIT: I did not setup the default gateway.*

Here is just my desktop connected to the modem after restarting computer:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ben-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-4D-A2-DB-4E-4B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d102:75ca:f354:83e3%12(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.131.227(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 267406754
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-55-A8-AE-F0-4D-A2-DB-4E-4B
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F9040628-5457-4F15-B5C9-FC4E42A94820}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

so that does not show a connection



> so thank God for anandroid being able to connect to the PC.


 are you using the 3g network to post ?

i think a reset of the modem back to factory condition may be required


----------



## xdflames

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*



etaf said:


> so that does not show a connection
> 
> are you using the 3g network to post ?
> 
> i think a reset of the router back to factory condition may be required


Yes, AT&T's 4g network anyway. That reset is what I was afraid of though. The modem came from my ISP and I know they configure them a certain way, so would resetting it cause a problem?


----------



## etaf

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*



> The modem came from my ISP and I know they configure them a certain way, so would resetting it cause a problem?


 its possible - BUT if they have set it up correctly it should set it up to the way you received it when you took it out the box 

otherwise - you need to know what IP address to use to get into the pages - it will be something you set 
and on the PC - you would need to setup a fixed IP address if you turned the DHCP OFF 

so you need to know the default gateway IP set - and then you can set all the other IPS on the PC to connect 
hence the question


> what did you set the modem to use as a default gateway


----------



## xdflames

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

I did not do the setup of the modem, a tech from my ISP did. The IP I used to get in was 192.168.100.1, which no longer works.

EDIT: Which I suppose this means I set it to no dhcp but did not give it an IP, and will have to reset it.


----------



## etaf

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*



> The IP I used was 192.168.100.1


you took the dhcp off 

try going to the adapter IP settings - see below - for setting to auto - only put the following IP addresses in

IP address 192.168.100.10
Default gateway 192.168.100.1
subnet mask 255.255.255.0

DNS - use 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4

its possible you need to do the above on the router - but lets at least see if a PC with those settings will connect to the internet 
or
in a webpage type 
192.168.100.1
and see if you can get to the configuration pages

hopefully they saved the setting


> a tech from my ISP did


 so on a power failure or reset it would revert back

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Setup to Automatically get IP and DNS

XP
--
* Setup to Automatically get an IP and DNS (DHCP) - for XP *
follow these instructions - if wireless - choose the wireless connection
How to setup LAN Settings for Automatic IP & DNS Address

Setup to Automatically get IP and DNS
VISTA
-----
* Setup to Automatically get an IP and DNS (DHCP) - for Vista *
Change TCP/IP settings

Setup to Automatically get IP and DNS
WINDOWS 7
---------
* Setup to Automatically get an IP and DNS (DHCP) - for Windows 7 *
Change TCP/IP settings


> From a TerryNet post
> To configure a dynamic IP address on your Windows Vista or 7 computer:
> 
> 1. Click Start.
> 2. Select Network, then Network and Sharing Center, and click Manage network connections or Change adapter settings from the list of tasks.
> 3. Right click the connection of interest and click Properties.
> 4. Select Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) from the list and click the Properties button.
> 5. Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
> 6. Select Obtain DNS Server address automatically.
> 7. Click OK.
> 8. Click Close.


Setup to Automatically get IP and DNS
WINDOWS 8
---------
* Setup to Automatically get an IP and DNS (DHCP) - for windows 8 *
Windows 8 – Assign Static IP Address


----------



## xdflames

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

I have set the IP and default gateway as you asked, then restarted computrr to make sure it would change. 

In ipconfig, everything has stayed the same and I am still unable to get onto the configuration page.


----------



## etaf

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*



> In ipconfig, everything has stayed the same


 should not be - it should now show the settings you entered


----------



## xdflames

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

Oh, sorry the first time it did not save properly. However now iit is and I got on the config page!

As I don't want to mess up again, now what? 
I want to set thus up as only a modem and not using the wireless portion of it, as I just bought my router a few weeks ago and I want some use out of it. And should I let the modem assign IP addresses through dhcp or the router?


----------



## etaf

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

does that modem work as a router and wireless- i did not see the wireless, if so - can you return the router you purchased and get the money back or buy something else 

I use two routers and use both wireless as one is 5ghz 

so if you managed to get into the modem as you had it setup - can you also connect to the internet ?

so as you do not have DHCP set up , then on the new router 
if you setup the router IP to be 192.168.100.2 
and a dhcp range starting at 192.168.100.3 - xxxx
then the new router will provide the DHCP 
BUT make sure you connect the modem to one of the LAN 1-4 on the new router and NOT the WAN setting - i think should work - but not 100% as connecting to the LAn - its just acting as a switch and really needs to go via the WAN to get the NAT to work - so you may need to setup the DHCP on the modem, in fact the more i think about the more I think the DHCP needs to be on the modem 

personally if the modem works as a router and wireless router - it maybe easier to just use that

you may need to do a powercycle when connecting the modem to the router

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes,
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a separate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## xdflames

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

I cannot connect to the internet and have not changed any settings yet.

I cannot take the router back though, so I would like to use it instead. And yes,this modem does wireless as well, but I would like to use my router instead of it.

But how can I get the internet working now that I am on the config ppage and am only connected to the modem?


----------



## etaf

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*



> But how can I get the internet working now that I am on the config ppage and am only connected to the modem?


OK so your service is cable or via telephone line 

is this the correct user manual
http://www.arrisi.com/support/documentation/user_guides/_docs/TG862G-NA_User_Guide_Standard1-2.pdf


----------



## xdflames

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

It is cable, but it supplies the phone connection as well, but it comes from cable.
Yes, that is the correct manual.

Edit: I have set it to get IP address automatically,and now the default gateway has changed o 192.168.0.1 which the manual says is correct. And i can connect to it wig that now, but internet is still not working.


----------



## etaf

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

do the phone work?

whats the status of all the lights on the front of the modem


----------



## xdflames

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*



etaf said:


> do the phone work?
> 
> whats the status of all the lights on the front of the modem



The phone does work.
I just performed a power cycle and the lights on the modem are:
Power-green
DS-green
Us-green
Online-green
Ethernet-flashing green
Wifi-off
Secure-off
Tel1-green
Tel2-green
Battery-off


----------



## etaf

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

so that should be able to access the internet - as the following is good
DS-green
Us-green
Online-green

put the DHCP back on 
theres very little information in the manual for configuration 

the wifi is off with no security 

use DHCP on the modem - and then you can connect the modem to the LAN port on the new router

can you give a screen shot of the configuration settings for the LAN settings, on the modem?


----------



## xdflames

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*









http://db.tt/xa96vc4e

Hope this works. Uploaded to dropbox. The horizontal part is under tthe subheading of DHCP. The rest is under LAN settings.


----------



## etaf

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

is that what you specified or the default used before 

if you now switch off and power cycle and set the pc to be automatic IP and DNS 

then connect to the modem and post an ipconfig /all 
does it connect ?


----------



## xdflames

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

I did not change anything yet, so default. No internet yet.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ben-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-4D-A2-DB-4E-4B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d102:75ca:f354:83e3%12(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.131.227(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 267406754
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-55-A8-AE-F0-4D-A2-DB-4E-4B
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F9040628-5457-4F15-B5C9-FC4E42A94820}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

you have in the screen shot DHCP enabled 

but not picking up an ip address from the modem 

try a fixed IP again
only this time

IPv4 192.168.0.10
default gateway 192.168.0.1
subnet 255.255.255.0

dns = 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4

I wonder if you have a firewall blocking at all - 
What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG , Webroot etc


----------



## xdflames

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*



etaf said:


> you have in the screen shot DHCP enabled
> 
> but not picking up an ip address from the modem
> 
> try a fixed IP again
> only this time
> 
> IPv4 192.168.0.10
> default gateway 192.168.0.1
> subnet 255.255.255.0
> 
> dns = 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
> 
> I wonder if you have a firewall blocking at all -
> What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG , Webroot etc


When I try to validate those settings it tells me the DNS servers are not responding.
I have malwarebytes pro and avast antivirus. Default windows firewall. It all worked until i switched off all the modem's dhcp settings.


----------



## etaf

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*



> When I try to validate those settings it tells me the DNS servers are not responding


 try them in the router configuration page 

in the modem - enable dns override
and use 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4


----------



## xdflames

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*



etaf said:


> try them in the router configuration page
> 
> in the modem - enable dns override
> and use 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4


it no longer errors at the dns servers but still no internet.


----------



## xdflames

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

Okay, I got it to connect to the internet and I am now on my desktop posting this.

I went to the WAN setting and enable DHCP, for some reason that enabled the internet. To test this I disabled it and, no internet connection. Re-enabled it and it worked again.

Here is the WAN Settings page:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/f7jjoq12gidqbsh/WAN Settings.PNG


ipconfig /all


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ben-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-4D-A2-DB-4E-4B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d102:75ca:f354:83e3%12(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.10(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 267406754
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-55-A8-AE-F0-4D-A2-DB-4E-4B
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F9040628-5457-4F15-B5C9-FC4E42A94820}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

so we want the DHCP to be working on the LAN side now 
can you go back to automatic IPs on the PC and see if you can now get an ip address from the modem and internet


----------



## xdflames

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*



etaf said:


> so we want the DHCP to be working on the LAN side now
> can you go back to automatic IPs on the PC and see if you can now get an ip address from the modem and internet


I appear to be getting my IP address from the LAN side, but I am not sure. my IPv4 is 192.168.0.2 which is the starting point for the lan side dhcp server. The internet also still continues to work with automatic on.


----------



## etaf

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*



> I appear to be getting my IP address from the LAN side, but I am not sure. my IPv4 is 192.168.0.2 which is the starting point for the lan side dhcp server. The internet also still continues to work with automatic on.


 excellent - we appear to be there 

Now to connect the new router - First in the modem you need to reduce the DHCP range on the LAN side you have

perhaps set the upper limit to 192.168.0.199

then on the new router - you can set the IP to be 192.168.0.200 and switch DHCP OFF 
then it should use the DHCP from the modem 
make sure you plug the modem into one of the LAN 1-4 ports on the new router 

then the wireless and the LAN connections - should all come off the new router 

phew - lets hope so - you may need to do a powercycle


----------



## xdflames

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*



etaf said:


> excellent - we appear to be there
> 
> Now to connect the new router - First in the modem you need to reduce the DHCP range on the LAN side you have
> 
> perhaps set the upper limit to 192.168.0.199
> 
> then on the new router - you can set the IP to be 192.168.0.200 and switch DHCP OFF
> then it should use the DHCP from the modem
> make sure you plug the modem into one of the LAN 1-4 ports on the new router
> 
> then the wireless and the LAN connections - should all come off the new router
> 
> phew - lets hope so - you may need to do a powercycle


Before I start, is there a difference between the modem or the router giving out DHCP?
And making the modem do DHCP, does this also means that the modem would be able to give the DHCP to the router to hand out to wireless devices?


----------



## etaf

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

yes there is a difference - if the router gives out DHCP i dont think it will work - with out bridging the modem to act just as a modem 

so the modem does need to give out the DHCP range and then the new router acts as a switch for the lan connections and also the wireless on the new router 

when i have set up two router at clients and at home , i have always used the 1st router-in your case modem - to provide the dhcp


----------



## xdflames

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

Okay, I will do this and then post back once I finish. But can you tell me some more about bridging the modem in case I want to later on? 
Not anytime soon obviously. I'm done messing with settings for now after this is working.


----------



## etaf

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

bridging - stops the modem acting as a router - so you can only connect one device to the modem and the IP would be the same IP you see on the WAN side 
then you connect that to the wan port of the router and the router then becomes a router connected to a modem and the router does the DHCP assignment - but to be honest if it works as described above- i would not bother - there is no advantage i can think of - in fact if you wanted to , you could enable the wireless on the modem and you would have two wireless signals - which can be useful if you want to use the 2.4ghz and the 5ghz ranges -
but i would need to look into and see whats available on the wireless on your two routers

i use this on my setup - and also the router has a usb facility for NAS and media service 

we can come back to that later
and i can look into the modem/router you have and if that would work


----------



## xdflames

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*



etaf said:


> bridging - stops the modem acting as a router - so you can only connect one device to the modem and the IP would be the same IP you see on the WAN side
> then you connect that to the wan port of the router and the router then becomes a router connected to a modem and the router does the DHCP assignment - but to be honest if it works as described above- i would not bother - there is no advantage i can think of - in fact if you wanted to , you could enable the wireless on the modem and you would have two wireless signals - which can be useful if you want to use the 2.4ghz and the 5ghz ranges -
> but i would need to look into and see whats available on the wireless on your two routers
> 
> i use this on my setup - and also the router has a usb facility for NAS and media service
> 
> we can come back to that later
> and i can look into the modem/router you have and if that would work


Okay thanks, well for the setting up of the router part, it isn't working now. I was able to connect to it fine, had an internet connection when I simply plugged it in, but once I went onto the configuration page (was 192.168.1.1), changed it to dhcp OFF then changed the IP to 192.168.0.200, it stopped working and I can not get internet access through it, and I cannot even see the default gateway in ipconfig. I tried power cycling as well.


----------



## etaf

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*



> . I was able to connect to it fine, had an internet connection when I simply plugged it in


 OK - so try putting it back to the settings it had before

although 192.168.1.1 should not work as thats different to 192.168.0.1


----------



## xdflames

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*



etaf said:


> OK - so try putting it back to the settings it had before
> 
> although 192.168.1.1 should not work as thats different to 192.168.0.1


The modem is 192.168.0.1 and still connects to it through that, however the router was 192.168.1.1 and it worked, but now I cannot even get the router's page to show up and it does not show up on the default gateway.


----------



## etaf

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

you changed it to 192.168.0.200 - so you need to use that to log into the new router
OR
do a factory reset on the router using the button on the back


----------



## xdflames

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*



etaf said:


> you changed it to 192.168.0.200 - so you need to use that to log into the new router
> OR
> do a factory reset on the router using the button on the back


It's really weird, if I plug it in then quickly go into the page, it works, as well as the internet, but then after about 45 seconds it stops working and I can no longer get on the router's page. This is 192.168.0.200 by the way.


----------



## etaf

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

i'm on UK time zone and about to call it a day ..........

this has worked on numerous occasions - see below

so just worth reviewing again - make sure not missing a step 

so the modem now works as a router and gives out an ip in the range 192.168.0.x

the new router has dhcp disabled 
and is set for an IP in the same rangeas the modem - but outside its dhcp range 
192.168.0.200 (and thats need to logonto the router) 
and the modem is connected to the router LAN port 1-4 and NOT to the WAN/Internet port on the new router
and you have done a powercycle 



> *------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together
> 
> * Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together *
> From a John Will Post
> 
> Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together - TSG Library of Knowledge
> 
> *Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._
> 
> Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.
> 
> _*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_
> 
> Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.
> 
> Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.
> 
> Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!
> 
> This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).
> 
> For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router
> 
> *------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## xdflames

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*



etaf said:


> i'm on UK time zone and about to call it a day ..........
> 
> this has worked on numerous occasions - see below
> 
> so just worth reviewing again - make sure not missing a step
> 
> so the modem now works as a router and gives out an ip in the range 192.168.0.x
> 
> the new router has dhcp disabled
> and is set for an IP in the same rangeas the modem - but outside its dhcp range
> 192.168.0.200 (and thats need to logonto the router)
> and the modem is connected to the router LAN port 1-4 and NOT to the WAN/Internet port on the new router
> and you have done a powercycle


Okay I got it,I wasn't looking at the back of the router and did not realize I was plugging it into the Internet connector. Thanks for all of your help!
It all seems to be working just fine, desktop and my wireless devices are all connecting, however it does seem a little slow, but it could be my imagination and I will wait a day or two before and see if it actually is or not.

Edit: However I still need the WAN setting in the modem to be checked, and I'm not sure exactly what it is, but it's fine for now and I'm happy that it's all working. So that's something for another day.


----------



## etaf

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*



> I still need the WAN setting in the modem to be checked,


 thats is allowing the ISP to assign you an IP address, which is how most work - otherwise if you pay them to have a fixed IP address you can put those details into that section 
but the majority of people are assigned an IP address

Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test is the best site to test speed.

make sure no other devices are connected except the PC used for the test. connect the PC by cable - make sure the PC is not downloading anything and run the speedtest a few times and at different times of the day 

you can then connect directly to the modem and run the tests again to see if any difference

:4-cheers:
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------



## xdflames

*Re: Can't connect to modem, please help! (arris tg862)*

Cool beans. I'm glad you were able to help me out so much and avoid me making a call right after they dropped it off.. Plus I feel like I learned quite a bit from my mess up, so it's all good. But I really can't stress how much of a help having an android phone is at a time like this so you can send pictures and text documents.
And again, thanks for all of your help!


----------



## etaf

your welcome


----------

